# 32 Classes from Orange to Purple



## Thesemindz (Sep 3, 2011)

I have previously posted my 32 class Yellow Belt Curriculum, and my 32 class Orange Belt Curriculum. This is my 32 class Purple Belt Curriculum. Like the others, it is a step by step series of classes and drills designed to instruct the student in the techniques, patterns, knowledge factors, and practices I teach at this level. Also like the others, this is not so much a concrete timeline as it is a theoretical progression of skills. The purpose is not to get locked in to doing things this way, but rather to provide a loose guideline for advancement from Orange to Purple.

At the first level, the students learned how to move their bodies. At the second level they learned how to train with a partner. At this level the students are learning how to manipulate the opponent with strikes and grapples, as well as getting their first basic introduction to sparring practice.



> I'm going to warn you now. This is long. It's just a rough outline but 32 classes adds up. I think it's easy enough to follow, but if anybody has any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> You probably won't recognize the technique names. Some you can probably guess. Others you won't know. If you need specifics ask. It should be generally clear from context.
> 
> This is formulated with the idea that I would have a group of students all training at the same pace and never missing class. Of course, that's a completely unrealistic scenario so I'd have to make changes almost immediately. But in an ideal world, here's what the curriculum would look like. Bear in mind, this is still a work in progress and is more like a flexible idea than a rigid teaching schedule. If you see any drills or activities you like you are of course welcome to them.



*
Purple Belt Curriculum*


*Techniques*

Lone Kimono  right extended straight lapel grab from 12
Hidden Hands  left grab to right shoulder from 6, pushing the left shoulder with the elbow and then pulling with the grab
Clutching Hair  left extended hair grab from top of head from 12
Triggered Palm  right straight push to front of left shoulder from 12
Glancing Palm  right cross push to front of right shoulder from 12
Shield and Hammer  left lead hook punch to head from 12
Kicking the Ghost  right step through front thrust kick followed by right lead jab to head from 12
Stalking Panther  left step through punch/right cross punch combo from 12
Sweeping the Bear  rear bearhug arms pinned from 6
Pressing the Bear  front bearhug arms pinned from 12
Clutching Fingers  left two finger lock to right hand from 3 leading to 1:30 
Flexed Wrist  two handed downward looping wrist lock from 12
Intercepting the Storm  right step through overhead downward club strike to top of head from 12
Passing the Blade  right advancing inward knife slash/outward knife slash/upward forward knife thrust combination

*Patterns*

Coordination Set 1
Sparring Set 1
Long Form 1

*Knowledge Factors*

Permutations
Invisible Enemies
3 Ways to Add Power (Borrowed Force, Rebound Energy, Bringing the Target to the Weapon or the Weapon to the Target or Both)
Healthy Competition
Three Points of View (attacker, defender, bystander)
Black Belt Success Cycle
Zones of Sanctuary
Grey Zone



*Classes*


*Class 1*
*Stance Work*
Stance Set 1 Review (in place)
Stance Set 1 Moving (line drill, step through foot maneuver to each stance, advancing)
Shadowboxing Strong Stances (in place, single strikes, proper stances and transitions)
*Curriculum*
Lone Kimono (extended lapel grab, |purpose and intent|, upward lifting forearm strike, frictional and position checking, incidental headbutts)
*Basics Practice*
Upward Lifting Forearm Strike  Pads (from a fighting stance, both sides)
Downward Scraping Frictional Check  Pads (from a fighting stance, both sides)
Extended Lapel Grabs  Body (static drill, dumb uke, holding the opponent at arm's length with one arm, moving forward and back)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Engaging with Lapel Grabs  Partner (h/p, in place, slow to med speed, reaching past the guard to grab the opponent by the lapel, opponent defends with blocks and checks)
Manipulating a Grabbed Opponent  Partner (engage with extended lapel grab, keeping arm energized explore using stances and foot maneuvers to press/drag/lift/turn the opponent, {grab the grab/base/maintain})
Extending the Opponent's Arm  Partner (engage with close lapel grab, slow to med speed, keeping arm energized move with opponent to keep elbow bent, {grab the grab/base/step back or pivot to extend the opponent's arm away from his body}, circling/dynamic, increasing resistance, |care around joints|)
*Break*


*Class 2*
*Basics Practice*
Hand Techniques From a Horse Stance  In Place (continuous striking, opening and closing the hand, breathing and rotating the hips/shoulders for power, practice proper breathing, slow to fast increasing speed and intensity)
Foot Techniques with Foot Maneuvers  Line Drill (moving down the floor with foot maneuvers 1-6, changing stances/sides, executing foot techniques from each stance with and then/with timing, continuous, advancing, |kicking out of a proper stance|)
Short Range Techniques on the Shields  Circling (knees and elbows, shield holders circle/press/retreat, grabbing and clinching to strike)
Shadowboxing all Ranges and Techniques  Air (facing all directions, changing ranges and levels, visualizing a real opponent, identifying targets for striking and following combinations to the floor)
*Dumb Body Drills*
Applying the Upward Lifting Forearm Strike as an Elbow Lock  Body (partner executes extended lapel grab, grab the grab/base/upward lifting forearm to elbow, shift stance and weight with upward rolling pressure against the elbow joint to force a change in the partner's position, practice lifting/dropping/rolling with the arm, demonstrate the wrist lock)
Rubbing the Downward Scraping Frictional Check Continuous  Body (partner extends both arms straight away from the body, facing the partner, execute overlapping downward scraping frictional checks to both arms, |incidental headbutts|, partner maintains position, continuous, practice breaking partner's stance to differing degrees based on intensity and speed of checks)
Contouring the Arm  Body (partner extends one arm straight ahead and one arm out to the side, static drill, practice moving the hand back and forth from wrist to shoulder on all four sides of the arm, from inside and outside position, add touch contact strikes to body/neck/face, proper stances)
*Break*
*Counter Drills*
Striking Counters  Partner (one for one back and forth, hand, {block/hand}, block/hand, hand techniques to solar plexus or above)
Angle Counters  Partner (two for two back and forth, hand, {off angle/block/foot/hand}, off angle/block/foot/hand, foot techniques to knee or below, hand techniques to solar plexus or above)
Checking Counters  Partner (h/p, one student guard up/circling/spinning/stepping, partner checking at hips/shoulders or hips/elbows to control position and drive opponent, increasing intensity)
Grab Counters  Partner (flow drill, slow speed back and forth, grab/off hand striking, {cover/grab/maneuver to control/off hand striking}, cover/grab/maneuver to control/off hand striking, never put yourself out of position/put the opponent out of position)
*Break*


*Class 3*
*Technique Review*
Yellow Belt Techniques  Air (running lists, once each)
Yellow Belt Techniques  Body (running lists, twice each)
Orange Belt Techniques  Air (running lists, once each)
Orange Belt Techniques  Body (running lists, twice each)
*Curriculum*
Hidden Hands (manipulating with grabs from behind, |borrowed force|, moving in to obscure zones with the hands up, squaring the opponent with a pressing punch strike)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Manipulating with Grabs from Behind  Body (static drill, grabbing the shoulders/collar/back of shirt/belt/hair, moving the opponent's torso, changing the opponent's position, walking/dragging with grabs)
Striking with Borrowed Force  Pads (static drill, partner holds pad on right hand and grabs back of right shoulder with left hand, partner pulls back on shoulder, rotate the hips and torso with the grab and execute an outward handsword strike to the pads, reset and repeat)
Clearing the Rearward Opponent  Partner (opponent spontaneously engages with a grab from 6, {step away/face with hands leading/continue stepping away hands up/command voice}, reset and repeat)
*Break*


*Class 4*
*Basic Boxing Techniques*
Jab/Cross  Pads (alternating strikes, switching stances, double tapping the jab)
Bobbing and Weaving  Air (bending at the knees, deceptive head movement (side to side and pecking), small motions/big motions)
Covering  Pads (cover hi/low and left/right, partner striking lightly with pads against cover positions)
*Curriculum*
Clutching Hair (hair grabs, zones of sanctuary, vertical middle knuckle fist, canceling width, squaring the opponent) 
Zones of Sanctuary (|knowledge factor|, areas of safety at the corners of circular strikes)
*Basics Practice*
Practicing the Hair Grab  Body (practice reaching past the guard to grab the head/hair from all directions, practice controlled manipulation from the grab)
Practicing the Middle Knuckle Strike  Pads (static/dynamic, vertical and horizontal, both sides)
Practicing the Close Kneel to Side Horse Stance Transition  Air (stepping back into a close kneel/rising to a side horse, instructor checks balance and height/width/depth of both stances)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Grabbing the Hair and Striking with the Off Hand  Partner (med speed, light contact, reach past guard to grab the head/hair and hold while striking to the head and body with the off hand, {grab the grab/cover/step away/grab escape}, re-grab and continue)
Canceling the Opponent's Width  Partner (controlling the extended arm with the strike to the body and the grab to the hand/wrist/arm, maintaining cancellation while moving with the opponent, opponent attempts to step and face)
Squaring the Opponent with Hard Blocks  Body (partner holds arms energized out straight at shoulder height, practice outward extended/inward blocks to the arms to cause the partner to change the direction their torso is facing, reset and repeat) 
*Break*


*Class 5*
*Grabbing Drills*
Practicing Grab Techniques  Body (single straight and cross grabs to wrist/lapel/shoulder/hair, switching hands, circling)
Reviewing Simple Grab Escapes  Body (partner engages with single straight and cross wrist grabs, practice escapes, alternating)
Engaging with Grabs  Partner (dynamic drills, h/p, partner circling guard up, grab at wrist/lapel/shoulder, partner defends, release and repeat, continuous)
Competitive Grabbing  Partner (dynamic drill, circling, both students practice grabbing/defending, slow to med speed, manipulating with grabs)
*Break*
*Passing Drills*
Passing the Grab  Body (grabbing and manipulating with one hand, passing opponent from hand to hand by grabbing off/passing/tossing, continue manipulating)
Passing the Arm Hold  Body (inside/outside, switching hands and positions, maintaining contact and pressure)
Passing the Large Hold  Body (changing positions between bearhug/headlock/clinch, continuous movement)
Passing the Guard  Body (manipulating the opponent from top position with grabs to the hips to set up elbow wedge, pass guard smothering and swarming, climb to mount with grabs and checks)
*Break*


*Class 6*
*Push Practice*
Stepping Back from Pushes  Partner (partner attacks with high two handed push, {step back/base/hard block}, reset and repeat)
Swinging Away from Pushes  Partner (partner attacks with straight and cross one handed pushes, {swing forward or back with push energy to fighting stance}, reset and alternate)
Both Partners Pushing Away  Partner (dynamic, simulating escalation phase, stepping in and pushing away, increasing intensity)
*Curriculum*
Triggered Palm (compound striking, pinning and striking, striking over and under the connecting arm, downward hooking hard crane)
3 Ways to Add Power (|knowledge factor|, borrowed force, rebound energy, bringing the target to the weapon or the weapon to the target or both)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Hooking and Pulling  Body (practice manipulating the opponent's neck/shoulders/arms/torso/legs with hard cranes)
Compound Striking  Shield (hook/inward elbow, outward elbow/bks, uppercut/upward elbow, downward elbow/bks)
Pinning and Stepping In  Partner (partner engages with grab, {grab the grab/step in to opponent/pushing palm strike to create space/sloughing escape}, re-grab and repeat)
Holding and Hitting  Partner (dynamic, med speed, light contact, engage with grabs/off hand strikes to head and torso, {cover/push opponent away/engage with grab}, alternating)
Bending the Opponent's Arm  Partner (partner engages with extended grab, practicing bending the arm with hand/forearm, partner attempts to maintain energized extension, stepping dynamic)
*Break*


*Class 7*
*Basics Practice*
Knee Strikes  Line Drill (lifting/thrusting, striking/pressing, pushing the opponent the length of the floor, pulling the opponent in to strikes with clinch/grabs/hooks)
Elbow Strikes  Line Drill (inward/outward/upward/rearward, striking/pressing, pushing the opponent the length of the floor, pulling the opponent in to strikes with clinch/grabs/hooks)
Knee/Elbow Combinations  Line Drill (striking with the knee and elbow from clinch/grabs/hooks while pushing the opponent the length of the floor)
*Curriculum*
Glancing Palm (slipping pushes, inward/outward scissoring arm bar, stance transitions to add leverage to joint locks, outward hooking hard crane) 
*Break*
*Body Work*
Practicing the Inward/Outward Scissoring Arm Bar  Body (static, practicing setting and applying the arm bar technique)
Manipulating with the Arm Bar  Body (static, practicing moving the opponent around/up and down using the scissoring arm bar/straight arm bar)
Bringing the Target to the Weapon  Body (using strikes and pulls to bring the opponent in to follow up strikes, knee groin to cause head to come forward to elbow, grab and pull in to off hand palm strike, clinch the head to bring it in to knee strikes)
Rocking Horse Effect  Body (practice creating rocking horse effect from 12 and 6 with strikes and grapples)
*Dynamic Drills*
Stepping Back/Swinging In from Push Attacks  Partner (partner repeatedly engages with push attacks, {step away(off line) of pushes with foot maneuvers and torso twists to evade opponent/face}, continuous)
Trapping the Pushing Arm  Partner (partner repeatedly engages with push attacks, isolate arm with grabs(holds) and set arm bar, set/release/repeat, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 8*
*Curriculum*
Shield and Hammer (inward hammerfist, where the line ends the circle begins/where the circle ends the line begins, outward dipping elbow strike, difference between roundhouse punches and hook punches)
Three Points of View (|knowledge factor|, attacker, defender, bystander)
*Basics Practice*
Practicing the High Line Hook Punch  Pads (hitting with body momentum, lead hook first both sides, then jab/cross/lead hook)
Practicing the Outward Extended Block  Body (static drill, partner attacks with roundhouse or lead hook, {step back/outward extended block}, repeat, both sides)
Practicing the Front Kick/Handsword Combination  Pads (front snap(thrust) kick/inward(outward) handsword, circling)
Practicing the Block/Chop Combination  Body (partner holds both arms energized at shoulder height, practice inward block to arm/outward handsword to neck, practice outward extended block to arm/inward handsword to neck, both sides)*
Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Stepping Back from Punch Attacks  Line Drill (one strike at a time, partner advances with any punch attack, {retreat with hard blocking technique}, down the floor then alternate)
Controlling the Inside Position  Partner (in place, partner attacks with circular hands strikes right and left, {defend with checks and hard blocks/palm strikes to centerline}, continuous)
Exploring the Three Points of View  Group Activity (practice techniques on the body, one student explores the role of attacker, one student explores the role of the defender, one student explores the role of the bystander from multiple angles as an ally of the attacker or the defender or as an uninvolved third party, what can be seen, what is felt physically and psychologically, what can be inferred about the intentions of the actors from context)
*Break*


*Class 9*
*Basics Practice*
Punches from a Horse Stance  In Place (single, double, triple punches, ten repetitions each side)
Step Through Foot Maneuvers  Line Drill (maintaining proper height/width/depth of neutral bow)
Front Snap Kicks from a Fighting Stance  Pads (kicking with the rear leg and landing back, both sides)
*Curriculum*
Coordination Set 1 (block/punch combinations, kick/punch combinations)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Jabbing off of Blocks  Pads (partner holds one pad high and attacks with other pad, {inward(outward) block/jab}, circling, continuous)
Simultaneous Punching and Kicking  Body (static drill, partner in fighting stance, circle with simultaneous kicks and punches to low/high line, proper form/angles/targets)
Blocking During Striking Combinations  Pads (partner holding pads high, continuous striking with hand techniques, partner randomly inserts attack with pad, execute hard block to pad and continue striking)
*Break*


*Class 10*
*Curriculum*
Coordination Set 1 (blocking with angle changes, defending and counter punching)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Practicing the Lead to Rear Step and Angle Change  In Place (stepping/facing/striking, hand and foot techniques in combination)
Stepping Through with Blocks  Line Drill (advancing/retreating with in/out/up/down blocks)
Practicing Straight Punches  Bag (jab, cross, horizontal/vertical/diagonal punch, ihp, f.a.s.p.)
*Dynamic Drills*
Stepping of the Line of Attack  Partner (h/p, partner attacks with linear kicks and punches, slow to med speed one strike at a time, {fighting stance guard up, step off line of attack/face}, continuous)
Off Angle Defenses  Partner (h/p, spontaneous defenses against jabs and crosses pivoting/stepping off the line of attack with block/punch or block/kick combinations, slow to med speed one strike at a time, continuous)
One Punch Defense  Partner (attack with a punch, {step back and defend/counter}, step back and defend/counter, alternating slow speed)
*Break*


*Class 11*
*Curriculum*
Kicking the Ghost (ghost imaging, downward elbow strike/block, inward blocking punch, bringing the target to the weapon and the weapon to the target, machine gun striking)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Front Kick/Jab Combinations  Pads (partner holds one pad high one pad low, practice kick/punch combination with with/and then timing, practice landing with the strike/landing then striking, circling)
Practicing the Downward Elbow Strike/Block  Body (to strike/to cover, partner executes front kick to lower abdomen from front/rear leg, {defend with downward elbow strike/block}, circling continuous, both sides)
Practicing the Inward Blocking Punch  Body (partner repeatedly launches alternating straight high line punches/counter with inward blocking punch, continuous)
Practicing the Outward Blocking Punch  Body (partner repeatedly launches alternating roundhouse high line punches/counter with outward blocking punch, continuous)
Machine Gun Striking  Shields (partner circles/advances/retreats with shield, fighting stance, execute continuous left/right alternating palms/punches to the shield, circling)
Push Drag Advancing with an Elbow Strike  Bag (practice push drag advancing with inward elbow strike to strike/press, practice at close/critical/out of contact ranges)
Practicing the Pull Down Check  Body (static drill, closed faced, execute lead hand pull down check to partner's lead hand slowly to pull the partner off his base, use stance and pivot while anchoring the elbow)
*Dynamic Drills*
Covering the Lead Side  Partner (h/p, circling, partner attacks with front kicks/jabs to lead side, {cover head/torso with lead arm to defend against attacks}, continuous)
Overwhelming the Opponent's Guard with Strikes  Partner (partner in fighting stance maintaining guard position, attack with jabs/crosses over opponent's guard to force his hands down and open high zone, partner attempts to re-establish guard, continuous)
Checking the Lead Side  Partner (step in and engage with pressing position check to opponent's lead arm, partner attempts to retreat to disengage, chase and maintain contact and control, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 12*
*Technique Review*
Yellow Belt Techniques  Body (running lists, twice each)
Orange Belt Techniques  Body (running lists, twice each)
Purple Belt Techniques  Body (techniques 1-7, twice each)
*Break*
*Fighting Concepts*
Striking  Air (shadowboxing all techniques, changing levels and directions)
Covering  Partner (partner attacks with strikes to the head and body, {cover}, dynamic drill)
Evasion  Partner (partner attacks with long range hands and feet, no contact evasion, guard up)
Jamming  Partner (partner steps in with hands up, engage with checks/smother/circle/escape, continuous)
Blocking  Partner (partner attacks with hands and feet, defend with hard blocking techniques, circling)
Grabbing  Partner (practice competitive grabbing, both students grabbing/pushing(pulling) with grabs/escaping grabs, continuous, dynamic drill)
Holding  Partner (engage with clinch/bearhug/arm hold/head lock, maintain while partner attempts to escape)
Ground Fighting  Partner (practice mount and guard positions, practice rolling mount escape and elbow wedge guard pass, increasing intensity)
*Break*


*Class 13*
*Curriculum*
Long Form 1 [opening through first outward block section] (retreat/defend/counter, blocks are strikes)
Black Belt Success Cycle (|knowledge factor|, know what you want, make a plan, get a coach, take consistent action, review your progress, set new goals)
*Basics Practice*
Stepping Back into the Neutral Bow  Line Drill (step-through foot maneuvers retreating, proper height/width/depth each stance)
Blocks as Strikes  Pads (inward/outward/upward/downward, practicing focusing and striking with the pulsing method)
Practicing the Reverse Punch  Shields (practicing the block/punch combination with each block from Form 1 followed by a reverse punch to the shield, f.a.s.p.)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Striking Blocks  Pads (dynamic drill, med speed, partner steps in swinging pads at head/torso, step back and execute hard blocks to pads, kime, continuous)
One Strike Continuous  Partner (slow to med speed, touch to light contact, partner steps forward with linear strike, {retreat/defend/counter}, retreat/defend/counter, alternating increasing speed and intensity)
Hunter and Prey  Partner (sparring style, slow to med speed, touch to light contact, one student agresses with hands and feet, the other defends with covers/evasion/hard blocking, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 14*
*Curriculum*
Long Form 1 [through end of first section] (straight cross footwork pattern, coversteps and pivoting)
*Basics Practice*
Practicing First Stances  In Place (neutral bow/cat stance/forward bow, practicing static with proper height/width/depth, practicing proper stance transitions) 
Practicing Coversteps and Pivoting  Moving (instructor calling actions, covers and reverse covers, forward and reverse pivots, add striking)
Stepping along the Straight Cross  Walking (freestyle drill, stepping forward and back, turning 90 degrees, 1-6 foot maneuvers)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Blocking Four Directions  In Place (neutral bow guard up, step through advancing/retreating, coversteps, pivot steps, facing 12,9,6,3, hard blocking techniques with each foot maneuver)
Striking Four Directions  Shields (neutral bow guard up, facing four directions, striking with hands and feet, four students holding shields at each cardinal direction)
Meeting on the Cross Footwork Pattern  Partner (dynamic, facing a partner outside contact range in a fighting stance, step together directly towards each other to contact range/step away along a 90 degree angle to face each other on a new line/repeat, one step at a time, h/p, strike/hard block each time you step together)
Striking and Defending on the Cross  Partner (h/p, face/step together with slow speed hand/foot combinations, escape along a 90 degree angle, {hard blocking combination})
Escaping with Reverse Pivot Steps  Partner (h/p, dynamic, slow speed, touch contact, partner attacks with hand combinations, {fighting stance, angle change/retreat with a reverse pivot step/defend with hard blocks}, give chase and repeat)
*Break*


*Class 15*
*Curriculum*
Long Form 1 [through end of second set of blocks] (punching in to grapple techniques, defend/counter/defend)
*Basics Practice*
Blocking Set 1  Air (f.a.s.p. repetitions)
Blocking Set 1  Wall (f.a.s.p. repetitions)
Blocking Set 1  Body (f.a.s.p. Repetitions)
Punching to Countergrabs  Body (partner holds both arms energized at shoulder level, practice punching to the body and countergrabbing the arm, alternate sides continuous)
Manipulating with the Arm Bar  Body (apply straight horizontal arm bar with heel of palm pressure on the outside of the elbow, walk the opponent around/up/down/forward/back)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Blocking and Countering  Partner (slow speed, touch contact, partners facing at contact range, alternating hand strikes and hard blocks, one strike at a time, circling, proper stances, increasing intensity)
Strike/Grapple Combinations  Partner (h/p, slow speed, touch contact, partner circles and guards, practice striking past the guard and following with a grab to the torso/head/limbs, alternate hands, continuous)
Striking to the Arm Bar  Partner (h/p, slow speed, touch contact, partner circles and guards, practice striking the body and following with a grab to the arm then set the straight arm bar and control, reset and repeat, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 16*
*Curriculum*
Long Form 1 [though isolations and closing] (inside downward blocks and push down checks, double punching, pivoting around attacks)
*Basics Practice*
Practicing the Inside Downward Block [Palm Up]  Line Drill (partner steps through with front thrust kicks to bladder, retreat with inside downward block palm up, down the floor then alternate)
Practicing the Inside Downward Block [Palm Down]  Line Drill (partner steps through with front thrust kicks to bladder, retreat with inside downward block palm down, down the floor then alternate)
Practicing the Push Down Check  Body (partner advances/execute push down check to solar plexus to drive away, partner advances with knee strikes/execute push down check to knee to defend, partner advances bladed/execute push down check to top of hip girdle to break posture, continuous drill)
Practicing Double Punches  Pads (partner holds pads in front/at angles/at sides/facing down, practice double punch techniques from horse stance/fighting stance, f.a.s.p.)
Practicing the Forward Pivot Step  In Place (pivoting 90 degrees with the rear foot to the open side with blocks/strikes/both, continuous)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Arm Conditioning Drill  Body (matching inward block/inside downward block/outward block/outside downward block, alternating arms, controlled contact, pulsing, circling)
Pivoting Around Attacks  Partner (partner advances with step through front kick/step through punch, {pivot rear foot to face along closed side as you defend with downward block/outward extended block and follow with reverse punch, reface and repeat)
*Forms Practice*
Short Form 1 (4 repetitions, f.a.s.p.)
Long Form 1 (4 repetitions, f.a.s.p.)
*Break*


*Class 17*
*Curriculum*
Stalking Panther (double ghost imaging, upward blocking bracing check, driving the opponent up and over by the head, half fist snapping punch)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Practicing Inward Blocks  Pads (partner swings pads in an inward circular motion, horse stance/fighting stance, alternating left/right inward blocks, f.a.s.p.)
Pressing with the Upward Blocking Bracing Check  Line Drill (dumb drill, engage with check and press a retreating partner the length of the floor, maintain contact and control)
Practicing the Half Fist Snapping Punch  Pads (lead and rear hand, both sides, f.a.s.p.)
*Dynamic Drills*
Retreating with Blocks/Advancing with Strikes  Pads (partner attacks with strikes holding the pads then retreats and holds pads high/mid/low, {retreat with hard blocking techniques/advance with kicks and punches}, repeat continuous)
Blocking Combinations Punches  Line Drill (partner advances with jabs and crosses, retreat with hard blocking techniques)
Hard Blocking with Kick Counters  Line Drill (partner advances with jabs and crosses, retreat with hard blocking techniques and low line kicks from stable stances)
*Break*


*Class 18*
*Curriculum*
Sparring Set 1 (6 basic hand techniques, striking with the lead/rear hands)
Permutations (|knowledge factor|, reordering basics for an increased number of combinations of strikes)
*Sparring Basics*
Practicing the Lead Hand Strikes  Pads (f.a.s.p., jab/backnuckle/inward reverse handsword, each strike separately, 2 strike combinations, 3 strike combination) 
Practicing the Rear Hand Strikes  Pads (f.a.s.p., reverse punch/inverted horizontal punch/inward reverse handsword, each strike separately, 2 strike combinations, 3 strike combination)
*Break*
*Movement Drills*
Moving the Body  In Place (head, shoulders, arms, torso, legs, feet)
Bouncing and Stutter Steps  In Place (forward and back, |predictable rhythm|)
Switching and Clock Concept  In Place (def/off/hop, 4 directions)
Coversteps and Lateral Stepping  In Place (+rear coverstep, |crossing feet, opening zones|)
1-3 Foot Maneuvers  Line Drill (push drag, step drag, drag step)
Circle Walking  Partner (stalking, defensive)
*Sparring Drills*
Defending Against Lead Hand Strikes  Partner (circling sparring style, fighting stance/guard up, h/p, jab/backnuckle/inward reverse handsword, evasion and hard blocking)
Defending Against Rear Hand Strikes  Partner (circling sparring style, fighting stance/guard up, h/p, reverse punch/inverted horizontal punch/inward reverse handsword, evasion and hard blocking)
*Break*


*Class 19*
*Curriculum*
Sparring Set 1 (guard sweeps, grapple entries)
*Basics Practice
*Guard Positions (Traditional Wedge, Universal Defensive, Hi/Low Facing, Boxer's Guard)
Guard Sweeps  Partner (static drill, 4 directions [up, down, in, out], slaps and hooks (hard/soft, friction/impact)
Guard Manipulations  Partner (static drill, h/p, grabbing and pulling [gripping, bottlenecking the wrist, anchoring the elbows and sitting in the stance])
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Dynamic Guard Sweeping  In Place (h/p, returning to neutral position)
Dynamic Guard Grabbing  Circling (h/p, returning to neutral position)
*Sparring Drills*
Timing  Partner (partner glove flash drill, vp(fk))
Distance  Partner (elastico bks drill closed face, lean in and bks, lean out to evade, alternating)
Angles  Partner (circular strike defense, in/out/up, haymakers and rhk(mt))
*Break*


*Class 20*
*Sparring Instruction*
What is Sparring?  Discussion (sparring as an intermediate drill, sparring as live training, sparring as simulated combat, sparring as sport)
Healthy Competition (|knowledge factor|, competing with a positive attitude and a focus on growth)
*Sparring Techniques*
Sparring Set 1  Air (six hands, in place/moving)
Kicking Set 1  Air (five feet, in place/moving)
Blocks from a Fighting Stance  Air (6 defenses, in place/moving)
Counter Techniques  Partner (bks/{up block/ihp}, wk/{hit twitch/bks}, fk/{down block/check lead/high hand}, jab/{outside defense/rear hand)})
*Sparring Practice*
Sparring as an Intermediate Drill  Partner (long range evasion and blocking, h/p, sparring style, hand/foot combination strikes)
Sparring as Live Training  Partner (close/far, h/p, hunter controlling ranges, circling and changing levels)
Sparring as Simulated Combat  Partner (3 hit kenpo sparring style, slow speed touch contact, increasing intensity)
Sparring as a Sport  Partner (exhibition sparring with instructor, instructor calling fight/break/point, 2 point matches, slow speed touch contact)
*Break*


*Class 21*
*Pattern Review*
Coordination Set 1  Air (f.a.s.p., 4 repetitions) 
Sparring Set 1  Body (f.a.s.p., 4 repetitions)
Long Form 1  Air (f.a.s.p., 4 repetitions)
*Break*
*Technique Training*
Grab Defenses  Partner (yellow, orange, purple, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
Push Defenses  Partner (yellow, orange, purple, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
Punch Defenses  Partner (yellow, orange, purple, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
Kick Defenses  Partner (yellow, orange, purple, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
*Spontaneous Training*
Spontaneous Self Defense  Technique Lines (shotgun style, grab attacks)
Spontaneous Self Defense  Partner (alternating, push attacks)
Spontaneous Self Defense  Line Drill (partner advances with punch attacks, slow speed, touch contact, {retreat with evasion and hard blocking, counter with feet to body}, down the floor then alternating)
Spontaneous Self Defense  Circling (circling sparring style, h/p, slow speed, touch contact, partner attacks with kick attacks, {evasion and hard blocking, counter with hands to body}, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 22*
*Curriculum*
Sweeping the Bear (defensive posture against hugs, rear sliding leg sweep, catching the head, turning the head, upward knee/downward elbow combination, press downs)
Invisible Enemies (|knowledge factor|, ego, complacency, fickleness, impatience, perfectionism, unhealthy comparisons)
*Rear Bearhug Defenses*
Establishing a Base  Partner (partner executes rear bearhug, widen and lower stance, partner manipulates with increasing intensity, maintain posture and base, continuous)
Controlling the Hold  Partner (partner executes rear bearhug, grab the hands/arms of the opponent, partner attempts to adjust hold up/down, control opponent's position, continuous)
Anchoring with the Grapevine  Partner (partner executes rear bearhug and lift, wrap one leg around the inside/outside of opponent's leg to anchor to their position leaving other leg down to base, when partner relaxes lift rebase and maintain, partner lifts again, practice grapevine other side, continuous)
Striking the Opponent  Partner (partner executes rear bearhug, grab the hands/arms to control and strike with the off hand to major targets, partner steps and maneuvers to evade/cover, continuous)
Small Circle Manipulations  Partner (partner executes rear bearhug, grab the hands and isolate the fingers away from the grip, partner attempts to adjust position and hold to maintain control, apply steady continuous pressure until partner releases hug, reset and repeat)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Practicing the Rear Sliding Leg Sweep  Body (partner in horse stance, execute sweep, f.a.s.p., proper posture, reset and repeat, both sides)
Practicing the Strikedown and Pressdown  Body (partner in fighting stance, break posture, strike/press partner to ground with elbows and hands, controlled contact, reset and repeat)
Launching Knee Strikes with Rebound Energy  In Place (practice sliding back in to strong forward bow and then rebounding off the floor with heel in to lifting knee strike, both sides)
Practicing the Downward Overhead Looping Elbow Strike  Pads (practice static in place, practice step through strike, practice step through knee and strike)
*Dynamic Drills*
Spontaneous Rear Bearhug Offense  Partner (striking shield at 12 with hands and feet, partner approaches from behind and waits for opportunity to execute rear bearhug, {base/pin}, reset and repeat)
Spontaneous Rear Bearhug Defense  Partner (eyes closed, partner executes dynamic rear bearhug, open eyes and defend until free, alternating)
*Break*


*Class 23*
*Curriculum*
Pressing the Bear (front bearhugs, upward double thumb strike, double pressing palm strikes to hip girdle, wedging to create space to strike, inward crane trap)
*Front Bearhug Defenses*
Establishing a Base  Partner (partner executes front bearhug, widen and lower stance, partner manipulates with increasing intensity, maintain posture and base, continuous)
Controlling the Hold  Partner (partner executes front bearhug, grab the arms of the opponent, partner attempts to adjust hold up/down, control opponent's position, continuous)
Anchoring with the Grapevine  Partner (partner executes front bearhug and lift, wrap one leg around the inside/outside of opponent's leg to anchor to their position leaving other leg down to base, when partner relaxes lift rebase and maintain, partner lifts again, practice grapevine other side, continuous)
Striking the Opponent  Partner (partner executes front bearhug, grab the arms to control and strike with the off hand to major targets, partner steps and maneuvers to evade/cover, continuous)
Attacking Soft Targets  Partner (partner executes front bearhug, grab the arms to control and base, locate/grab/pinch/twist/ inside of arms/inside of legs/groin/fat around torso)
Attacking the Head  Partner (partner executes front bearhug, grab the arms to control and base, get hands to face to attack eyes/ears/nose, headbutt to face/side of head, bite head/neck)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Wedging out of Front Bearhugs  Partner (partner executes front bearhug, use double upward thumb strikes to groin or double pressing palm strikes to top of hip girdle to create space, reset and repeat)
Holding and Hitting with the Inward Crane Trap  Partner (execute inward crane trap, control with tight contact and steady pressure, partner attempts to escape with increasing resistance, add off hand striking to head and body, slow speed, touch contact)
Knee/Elbow Combinations from Grapples  Body (static drill, partner applies rear bearhug/front bearhug/clinch/arm hold, strike with knee/elbow combinations)
Spontaneous Front Bearhug Offense  Partner (partner attacks with slow jabs/crosses, defend with hard blocks and jam partners arms down then close with front bearhug, reset and repeat)
Spontaneous Front Bearhug Defense  Partner (eyes closed, partner executes dynamic front bearhug, open eyes and defend until free, alternating)
*Break*


*Class 24*
*Curriculum*
Clutching Fingers (two and four finger locks, straight and interlaced finger locks, stepping in to locks, opposing force to strike out of grapples, turning in to opponent with checks) 
Grey Zone (|knowledge factor|, zones which reside at the periphery of the visual range and move in and out of the white and black zones)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Practicing Alternating Elbow Strikes to the Rear  Body (horse stance with opponent behind, targeting high/mid line to head/body, rotating for power, checking by the head with the off hand)
Practicing the Two and Four Finger Straight Locks  Body (static drill, applying the two and four finger straight locks, bracing the elbow with the arm)
Practicing Hand and Finger Grips  Body (c-grip to palm/fingers, full palm to palm grip fingers interlaced, index and middle finger perpendicular finger lock, encircled thumb grab, manipulating and walking with each grip)
*Dynamic Drills*
Striking out of Grapples  Partner (partner applies wrist grabs, strike off grabbing hand while pulling away to escape, reset and repeat, both sides)
Leading with the Two Finger Lock  Body (applying the lock, walking the opponent, partner applies increasing resistance)
Stepping in to the Lock and Anchoring the Elbow  Partner (partner applies the lock and leads, step ahead and anchor elbow to control arm position, reset and repeat)
Wrestling for Control of the Two Finger Lock  Partner (h/p, partner engages with two finger lock and steps to keep arm extended and hand locked, attempt to anchor elbow and turn away to free arm from lock, partner attempts to re-establish lock, continuous, slow to med speed)
*Break*


*Class 25*
*Curriculum*
Flexed Wrist (downward looping wrist lock, controlling the locking mechanism with the off hand, ratcheting, clearing locks, striking while leaving)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Practicing the Downward Looping Wrist Lock  Body (slowly applying the wrist lock, taking the lock all the way to the ground, slapping preface to distract and engage)
Practicing the Outward Wrist Lock  Body (slowly applying the wrist lock, taking the lock all the way to the ground, slapping preface to distract and engage)
Practicing Ratcheting Strikes  Shields (upward elbow/pivot rear elbow/pivot rear hammerfist, both sides, kime/mushin)
Striking on the Way Out  Partner (partner attacks with punch from 12, defend with hard block/turn away and escape with rear hammerfists and rear kicks to body/groin, alternating)
*Dynamic Drills*
Controlling with the Downward Looping Wrist Lock  Partner (slowly apply wrist lock, partner attempts to step/pivot out of lock, reposition and maintain control, take the lock to the ground, reset and repeat)
Lock Flow Drill  Partner (arm bar/hammerlock/wrist locks/head locks/finger locks with partner, execute lock/{escape/reposition/counter lock}, alternating, increasing intensity)
Striking the 6 O'Clock Opponent  Shield (partner standing behind with shield, practice hands and feet in combination to shield while facing away, continuous)
*Break*


*Class 26*
*Club Work*
Striking with the Club  Air (9 angles of attack, forward grip, both sides)
Advancing with the Club  Line Drill (advancing with slashes and thrusts against a retreating opponent holding a shield)
Overhead Attacks with the Club  Pads (striking down with energized arm/whipping arm)
*Curriculum*
Intercepting the Storm (stepping in to circular strikes, upward crossed block, butterfly transition to arm bar, knee strikes from arm bar, stripping disarm)
*Break*
*Dynamic Drills*
Club Evasion  Partner (h/p, slow speed, chasing with vertical/horizontal club attacks, escaping with footwork/lateral stepping/pivoting, no contact)
Practicing the Butterfly Transition to Arm Bar  Body (from upward crossed block position practice transition to arm bar, control/manipulate with arm bar, reset and repeat, both sides)
Pulling in to Knee Strikes with Grapples  Partner (set straight arm bar, control/manipulate while striking to the body with knees, partner attempts to step out of arm bar and checks with off hand, continuous)
Practicing the Stripping Disarm  Body (partner chases with vertical/horizontal club attacks, evade and close with grapples to weapon arm, isolate weapon arm, strip weapon and remove from combat arena, reset and repeat)
Attacking the Opponent with His Weapon  Partner (partner chases with vertical/horizontal club attacks, evade and close with grapples to weapon arm, isolate weapon arm, strip weapon/push partner away, chase with vertical/horizontal club attacks, alternating, |legal aspects of attacking opponent with weapon after disarming|)
*Break*


*Class 27*
*Knife Work*
Striking with the Knife  Air (9 angles of attack, forward grip, both sides)
Advancing with the Knife  Line Drill (advancing with slashes and thrusts against a retreating opponent holding a shield)
*Curriculum*
Passing the Blade (grabbing past the weapon, passing the weapon arm, |passing the knife across the body|, taking the back, strike downs from 6)
*Break*
*Basics Practice*
Stepping to the Back  Partner (closed face, execute pull down check to partner's lead hand to off balance and reposition and step to back, reface and repeat)
Striking the Spine  Body (static drill, controlled touch contact hand techniques to spine from base of spine to base of skull)
Practicing the Striking Disarm  Body (after the wrist grab strike at the nerves of the arm with one hand while maintaining the grab with the other, partner attempts to redraw and refeed weapon, increasing intensity, controlled contact, continuous)
*Dynamic Drills*
Grabbing the Weapon Arm  Partner (partner attacks with slashes and thrusts, {evade/wait for opportunity/seize weapon arm and control}, partner attempts to redraw and refeed weapon, reset and repeat)
Manipulating by the Extended Arm  Body (grab partner in extended wrist grab, isolate grabbed arm away from body, pull/turn opponent by extended arm to off balance and reposition partner, maintain distance to maintain extension, continuous)
Practicing Strike Downs from 6  Body (closed face, move to back from pull down check, practice controlled strike to base of skull to break posture and drive away and down, reset and repeat)
*Break*


*Class 28*
*Basics Practice*
Striking with the Arms  Pads (striking with fingers/hands/forearms/elbows)
Grappling with the Arms  Body (static drill, practice grabs/pins/downward elbow trap/inward crane trap/wrap around shoulder lock/straight arm bar/shoulder lock/hammerlock/finger locks)
Striking with the Legs  Shield (striking with the top of foot/side of foot/ball of foot/heel of foot/shins/knees)
Grappling with the Legs  Body (static drill, practice neutral bow knee check/rear sliding leg sweep/grapevining)
*Break*
*Curriculum Review*
Coordination Set 1  Air (breathing/stances/body alignment)
Sparring Set 1  Air (breathing/stances/body alignment)
Long Form 1  Air (breathing/stances/body alignment)
Techniques on the Body (purple list, twice each)
Technique Lines (shotgun style, purple list, once each)
*Technique Training*
Hug and Hold Defenses  Partner (yellow, orange, purple, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
Takedown and Ground Fighting Defenses  Partner (orange, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
Lock Defenses  Partner (yellow, orange, purple, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
Weapon Defenses  Partner (yellow, orange, purple, 3 repetitions each, increasing intensity)
*Break*


*Class 29*
*Grabbing the Opponent*
Practicing Grabs  Body (practicing single and double hand grabs to wrists/clothes/hair/limbs, set/base/reposition opponent, reset and alternate)
Engaging with Grabs  Partner (in place, dynamic drill, partner in fighting stance, reach past guard and engage with any grab technique to any target, partner defends with hard blocks, slow to med speed)
Manipulating with Grabs  Partner (dynamic drill, set any grab, manipulate partner's position with grabs, partner grabs the grab and maintains base, increasing intensity)
Competitive Grabbing  Partner (both students grabbing/pushing(pulling) with grabs/escaping grabs, continuous, dynamic drill)
*Break*
*Moving out of Grabs*
Basic Wrist Grab Escapes  Partner (alternating straight and cross wrist grabs and escapes, circling continuous)
Sloughing Escapes  Partner (alternating any grab techniques and sloughing escapes, circling continuous)
Striking out of Grabs  Partner (alternating any grab techniques and striking opponent away, circling continuous)
Counter Grappling  Partner (alternating any grab technique and closing with grabs/hugs/holds/locks, circling continuous)
*Break*


*Class 30*
*Manipulating with Control Techniques*
Moving with Grabs  Partner (slow to med speed, engaging and controlling with grabs to limbs/body/head, pulling/pressing opponent with grabs, continuous)
Controlling with Holds  Partner (slow to med speed, engaging and controlling with front bearhug/rear bearhug/clinch/arm hold, walk opponent down floor and alternate, increasing intensity)
Leading with Locks  Partner (slow to med speed, engaging with finger lock/shoulder lock/straight arm bar/hammerlock/head lock, walk opponent down floor and alternate, increasing intensity)
Subduing the Unruly Opponent  Partner (slow to med speed, touch to light contact, one student engages with grapples while the other student attempts to strike free and escape, continuous)
*Break*
*Spontaneous Self Defense*
Spontaneous Defense by Category of Attack  Partner (alternating, static attacks)
Spontaneous Technique Lines  Partner (standard formation, any attacks)
Spontaneous Defense Against Grapples  Partner (alternating, dynamic attacks with off hand follow up striking, slow to med speed, touch contact)
Tiger in the Cage  Group Activity (one student in the middle of a circle, students step in one at a time with spontaneous attacks, {defend/control/counter/escape})
3 Hit Kenpo  Partner (static alternating, attack with a right step through punch, {defend/counter/counter/counter/pause}, defend/counter/counter/counter/pause, increasing intensity, both dumb uke)
*Break*


*Class 31*
*Sparring Techniques*
Sparring Set 1  Air (3 repetitions, increasing intensity)
Sparring Set 1  Pads (3 repetitions, increasing intensity)
Moving the Body  In Place (head, shoulders, arms, torso, legs, feet)
Bouncing and Stutter Steps  In Place (forward and back, |predictable rhythm|)
Switching and Clock Concept  In Place (def/off/hop, 4 directions)
Coversteps and Lateral Stepping  In Place (+rear coverstep, |crossing feet, opening zones|)
1-3 Foot Maneuvers  Line Drill (push drag, step drag, drag step)
Circle Walking  Partner (stalking, defensive)
*Break*
*Sparring Practice*
Sparring as an Intermediate Drill  Partner (long/short range evasion and blocking, h/p, sparring style, hand/foot combination strikes)
Sparring as Live Training  Partner (close/far with off hand striking, h/p, hunter controlling ranges, circling and changing levels)
Sparring as Simulated Combat  Partner (flowing back and forth with strikes and blocks, slow speed, touch contact, increasing intensity)
Sparring as a Sport  Partner (exhibition sparring with instructor, instructor calling fight/break/point, 3 point matches, med speed, light contact)
*Break*


*Class 32*
*Basics Practice*
Entering with Sweeps and Grabs  Partner (circling sparring style, h/p, enter and grab/sweep opponent's guard away, continuous)
Sparring Counters  Partner (bks/{up block/ihp}, wk/{hit twitch/bks}, fk/{down block/check lead/high hand}, jab/{outside defense/rear hand)})
Striking Inside Grapples  Partner (partner engages with grapple techniques, strike to escape, reset and alternate)
Striking with Weapons  Air (striking with clubs and knives, slashing and thrusting, advancing/retreating/circling)
*Break*
*Curriculum Review*
Manipulating with Grabs  Partner (maintaining grabs and transitioning to holds and locking maneuvers, continuous)
Knowledge Factors (Permutations, Invisible Enemies, 3 Ways to Add Power (Borrowed Force, Rebound Energy, Bringing the Target to the Weapon or the Weapon to the Target or Both), Healthy Competition, Three Points of View (attacker, defender, bystander), Black Belt Success Cycle, Zones of Sanctuary, Grey Zone)
Techniques in the Air (running lists)
Patterns in the Air (coordination 1, sparring 1, long form 1)
*Break

TEST


*That's it. 32 classes from Orange to Purple. I think a student who progressed through these classes would be a pretty competent Purple Belt. Let me know what you think.


-Rob


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 3, 2011)

You seem to be gaining some Fortitude with these as you go - Im inclined to just agree overall.
Normally id at least fine something to Query, but it just seems like a good route for a Reasonably Skilled Purple Belt.


----------



## just2kicku (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Rob, are those 14 or so techs new, or are some a review from classes before? If they are new, then may I ask how many techs to black? Thanks


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 4, 2011)

just2kicku said:


> Hey Rob, are those 14 or so techs new, or are some a review from classes before? If they are new, then may I ask how many techs to black? Thanks



Those are 14 new techniques. At the intermediate level, the lists increase to 16 techniques, and at the advanced level to 20. There are 180 techniques through the second black level, which is all I teach. There are an additional 26 sets and 14 forms, including some personal patterns the students are required to create and perform. Many of the techniques are variations on standard EPAK techniques that I was taught in a Tracy influenced line. Some are techniques unique to each successive instructor in that line, a few are techniques I've written to address certain spaces or scenarios that I wanted a specific study of at different points in the curriculum. For instance, I've added a technique to deal with the clinch position, some simple knife and gun techniques at the beginner level, a technique addressing a double leg takedown and sprawl defense, and some simple ground fighting material.

The technique material is only one part of the overall method, as you can see, and the number of classes required for rank increase with each successive longer list of material. The students are required to demonstrate proficiency with previous material as well in order to continue to advance. If a student were to reach the limit of the technical information I have to offer them, which would take around five or six years, then he could either continue to study with me, after all, I'd still have twenty years on them, or they could go look somewhere else for more. I'd hope, that by then, we'd have enough of a relationship that we could work together. But maybe that wouldn't be the case. Regardless, I'd encourage them to do what they thought was best for their growth, and if that meant finding a new instructor I'd encourage that.

All I'm doing is codifying my accumulated karate knowledge and ordering the instruction of that knowledge in the best way I think possible. As my knowledge continues to grow, I will have more to teach and share. So far, I have this, so I'm trying to do my best to pass it on.

The static material is just the framework. The practice is the method. I think of it like the Western Boxing approach. Yes, there are techniques, but it's the training that is important. You put your dukes up and go to the mat. You don't just learn the static material, you train it. Otherwise what's the point?

Each piece of the material is a place to have a discussion. Even then, I'm only teaching aspects of what there is to explore. We could probably spend a lifetime practicing Delayed Sword and find enough to train to make a system out of it. But these techniques in this order is what I think is the best way to teach the material today. I'm sure this will change in the future. I'll learn from doing it, and that learning will inform how I teach students down the road. Even when I was teaching the same beginner class every eight weeks I used what I learned from one class to make the next one better two months later. I try to improve every class every time I teach it. I consider it a point of honor.

This isn't the finished product. A class is a living organic thing, and no two will ever be exactly alike. Even the exact same discussion about Twin Kimono will spark different questions in different students and lead to different lessons being taught. That's the nature of what we do.

There are a lot of techniques. But I don't teach extensions, and I don't pretend students can get their black belt overnight. Hopefully, the way I teach can give them the ability to defend themselves in a short amount of time. I want them to have a basic understanding of street self defense by the time they take their first test. By the intermediate level I want them to have solid basics, then they learn to fight, then they learn weapons and multiple opponents. But all along they're also learning all those phases simultaneously. At least, that's the structure I'm trying to build.

It's more techniques than some, less than others. I don't think there's a correct amount. I believe it's not how much material, it's how you train the material. And I'm trying to build a solid foundation for doing that.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 4, 2011)

It's also important to point our that there are many techniques that are expansions or variations of previous techniques. Delayed sword and sword of destruction are different techniques but they are also the same technique. Every lapel grab is the same attack but different. Every club attack. Every kick. It's all just the same discussion, over and over again, with different props. But each time you learn something new. And then you do it again.-Rob


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry if you answred this somewhere before, but how long does a typical class last with you?


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 5, 2011)

One and a half to two hours. Sometimes the students may be picking up the drills quickly and we may through more than one class worth of material. Sometimes they may be struggling and we'll focus on just one activity for an entire class. Sometimes we go off on a tangent and do something completely different instead of what we had planned. The class plans give me a starting point, but the classes themselves are unique. Just as in self defense. The techniques are only ideas, an actual fight is something else.


-Rob


----------



## just2kicku (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation Rob. I think you hit the nail on the head with your last paragraph.......its not how many techs you know but how you train!


----------

